# My Track Walls



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks to Hilltop Raceway, I was able to put up some track walls. I used picture hanging clips found at hardware stores and Wally worlds to mount them to the tabletop. You might be able to see how the clips come over the top of the wall and hold it in place. You can also see the portion that I bent into shape and nailed into the tabletop. These were taken before I smeared some glue on the piece that was nailed and sprinkled some leftover green "droppings" to hide them. Ends up looking quite nice.


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi thats very nice Ligier
and the walls, what are the boards made of? Did you print the signs on it?

And may I ask what your borders are made of?
Thanks and happy racing, it looks great


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks Christos.

The walls are made of styrene strips that I acquired through the kindness of Hilltop Raceway. They had to be ripped a bit smaller as they were 3" wide by 8' in length.

All the sponsor logos on the walls were printed off my computer using Avery clear address labels. IMO, water slide decals would be the perfect way to go but it would be very tedious as well. If the light hits the labels just right you can see the edge of them but even then you need to be closer than 3' to really see it.

The borders are cut from white foam core poster board. I then added red vinyl electrical tape. Cars slide effortlessly across them and I really couldn't be much happier.


----------



## AcesFull (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice!!! Where did you get that Budweiser pedestrian overtrack walkway?


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

It's simply a Faller footbridge that I didn't bother to fully build. It's housing the infrared lights for the timing software. You can see the cord running on the left side.

I cut the pieces that read Budweiser from scrap styrene, painted them red, and slapped on a couple RC car stickers that I've had forever. 

View attachment 53945


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Looking strong LR....*

Nice touches. :thumbsup:Makes me anxious to get some color down on mine. nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Ya gotta love this place! 

Always a new trick or twist on something. Looks great! Very smooth, nice and neat.

Thanx for sharing guys.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I dig the little Shell logos on the curbs! Little touches like that really make a track 'pop' when you see it.

Great job all around! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

LR, Woo Hoo,good looking track man, especially the walls. I don't know why I like em so much!!! Glad you got it worked out. The clips seem to work just right for you. I always enjoy seeing other racer's great ideas!!! Thanks for sharing... RM


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Very nice track LR!

I like that that you have so much open space on the table - lots of room to keep personalizing the layout. Not only do you have room for little things (like cordoba's eyes caught), but room for larger things, if you desire.

It's a great hobby for sure.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Great solution and look. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I thank everyone for their positive comments. Many of the tracks that I've seen of the HT members are something to behold and I simply strive to get at least close to that same level. 

Much like everyone else, time to work on it and money to spend on supplies seem to be the only things that hold us all back.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey Ligier runner, NICE TRACK Buddy ! I am gettin' so jealous , can't wait to get mine finished now. Did the foam core poster board come from an art supply store or Staples or where? I like the look of that with the red electrical tape. That is the nicest turn border I have seen on any track and the Budweiser bridge is COOL !


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Thank you sir!

It's just simple foam core poster board or some might call it foam board. You can pick up a 3 pack of 20" x 30" boards for about $13 at Staples. I still have quite a bit left over.

The boards are 3/16" in thickness so it's not quite the 1/4" that Tomy track presents. I then bought some of that thick two-sided tape (I think some call it poster tape). After I had cut the borders to shape and applied the red tape, I scraped off the "grass" to reveal the paper backing on my table top and applied the two-sided tape in short strips to the bottom of the borders.

The two-sided tape performs double-duty as not only holding the borders in place but also to shim the borders up to track level.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Man I have learned so much from a lot of people on here and gotten some really good deals on stuff too. Thanks to all of you guys ! Got to go to Staples now BYE !


----------

